# Tips for when not on the x?



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys. With our wintering geese down here in Louisiana, the geese aren't constantly moving obviously. You either have them on your land or you don't. Everyone hunts so you can't hunt fields that they are in most of the time. What is the best way to about about "running traffic" I guess it's called?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Find the roost and the field they are feeding in. Then figure out what the wind direction is for the next day and set up between the roost and the feeding field in accordance of the wind.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Get bewteen the roost and feed field like mentioned. May also wanna try bad weather days(fog, light rain,snow(if you have that happen ever), windy,etc.). Calm sunny days will be your toughest.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Same as mentioned but also go big on the spread.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. I have just one concern. About 1/4 mile away from our usual best spot, another group hunts over about 500 socks and a couple flyers. I guess I could group up with them but they are not my cup of tea(skybust, ect). What should I do to one up their spread? I've considered going more realistic with fullbodies, but they're expensive and I don't know how many it would take to be worth it. Any thoughtS?

Thanks.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't have an answer to your question but I was just wondering if you have a lot of wintering snows there in Louisiana right now??


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

How many/type of decoys are you using?

Alex


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably not as many as yall see during the spring but yeah there's now than enough snows down here in the winter.

I have mainly hunted specks and ducks so I have 3 dozen total GHG FB for those and bought 10 dozen Sillosocks for snow this year. I just want to know which way I should go before spending too much in either direction.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I think people on about 3 diffrent forums have told you to go with sillo socks. There isn't any magic number or technique we can give you. You just need to be under snow geese and get a good hide. Then get some good sound out there and and hope for the best, like the rest of us. 90% of people run mainly sock decoys because they are effective, easy to transport, and setup is faster. I always say 250 decoys per guy with a max of 2000 for effectiveness. However I have had 30 - 100 bird shoots when I was first starting out with 50 shells and 10 dozen sillo socks.

As long as you are under geese and get hidden you will shoot geese no matter what spread you have. Now you may not have 100 birds consistently, but you will kill enough to fill a freezer or two!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

southLA If you wnt to pull s&b's to your spread you can use motion and sound. An ecaller with huge volume can turn birds from a great distance .You must be able to lower the volume as the birds get closer or you will blow them out with too much volume.


----------

